# Hola from St. Louis!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Todd.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Pnutcar (Jul 23, 2013)

Pulled the trigger last night! Got a PSE Singer 3g package from Bass Pro. The only thing I added to it was a kisser button. I'll be shooting it with a Scott Shark release. I'm excited!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign:welcome local guy


----------



## 2SLO (Jul 6, 2012)

What's up duddddddeeeeee!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pnutcar (Jul 23, 2013)

2SLO said:


> What's up duddddddeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Uh oh, the party starts now!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sinjion (May 24, 2013)

I'm in Valley Park


----------



## mitchell_h (Aug 5, 2013)

Also from St.Louis, North county. We probably bumped into one another on the road. Used to ride a GSX-R 750 in black and grey.


----------



## Pnutcar (Jul 23, 2013)

mitchell_h said:


> Also from St.Louis, North county. We probably bumped into one another on the road. Used to ride a GSX-R 750 in black and grey.


Whats up dude, I'm in Florissant. You should check out our local riding site, same name on StLRyderz.com



sinjion said:


> I'm in Valley Park


Hola


----------



## mitchell_h (Aug 5, 2013)

Pnutcar said:


> Whats up dude, I'm in Florissant. You should check out our local riding site, same name on StLRyderz.com


I'm close enough to the white castle on lindberg to smell it on a calm night. I'm a member on that site too. I've not been around much since I sold my bike. Kid came a long and I didn't have time to ride enough to justify it. Looking to get another one soon.


----------



## Mbrown2858 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm from St Louis as well


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Camo_Hunter907 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im from Waterloo IL, new to the forum and bow hunting as well. Like you im anything from new to shooting(usaf vet). But i just got my first bow last week. 2013 Hoyt Charger and i couldnt be happier. Take a look at "Town hall archery" in Belleville il. I work in soco and its about 20 min or so drive. they have good prices on package deals and if you buy through them they will help teach you and give you free range time. They took care of me for sure.


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Camo_Hunter907 said:


> Im from Waterloo IL, new to the forum and bow hunting as well. Like you im anything from new to shooting(usaf vet). But i just got my first bow last week. 2013 Hoyt Charger and i couldnt be happier. Take a look at "Town hall archery" in Belleville il. I work in soco and its about 20 min or so drive. they have good prices on package deals and if you buy through them they will help teach you and give you free range time. They took care of me for sure.


Waterloo....that's cool. I live outside of Columbia on triple lakes road. We should hook up to JB sometime. But we might have to wait till deer season in over.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pnutcar (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry about taking forever to respond to this thread... I shoot often but frequent my bike forum more than this one. I'm going to try hunting for the first time this year; deer with bow and rifle. I'm really looking forward to getting out there. I just love shooting this thing. I've even robin hooded my arrow


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from St Louis


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum :hug: . :cheers:


----------

